# Rectal pain can wake you up ?



## IndianRopeTrick (Jul 25, 2013)

I generally get 6-7 hours of sleep. There are times when I know that i need more (like 8/8.5 after strenuous exercise), but I cannot do more than 7. Sometimes, after about 7 hours, I just wake up and feel a little pain or a deep cutting pain in the rectum.

I wonder if this could be the cause of waking up just a little early. Often, this makes me groggy for a good 1-2 hours in the morning and my alertness is reduced a bit for the rest of the day. Sometimes,

my body goes to sleep in noon to make up for this loss and sometimes it does not. But, I feel sleepy at my time in the night and get my 6-7.

I generally get a smooth bm after 1-1.5 hours of drinking a few glasses of water, except that there is some rectal pain and itching at the opening. This pain goes away after an hour or so.

I am guessing that my body probably does not get enough water during the hours in which I am sleeping and maybe thats why "the poop in the last mile" is dry and can cause cutting.

Is it possible that rectal pain can wake up someone earier ?


----------



## StacyP (Jul 18, 2013)

Is it possible it is a hemmeroid? I haven't had quite the same experience but when I wake up early morning, well a few days ago, I had intense rectal pain and pressure that only went away with a BM. I would suggest going to the doctors first, and foremost. The only other suggestion I have is maybe try hemmeroid cream, and see if that helps. It has helped me when I was tender/sore.


----------



## IndianRopeTrick (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks for your reply. Did you you have external hemorrhoids ? It seems that mine could be internal (if any). BTW, which cream did you use ?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Any kind of pain that occurs during sleep hours can wake you up. That is one of the problems with pain is we can't always sleep through it.

The colon does have a period of greater activity around wake up time (or around dawn) so it can increase pain and get people up before they want to. When you try to sleep longer do you go to bed earlier (which is often hard to do the way our bioclocks work) or plan to sleep in?

If this has a consistant time you may need to work on doing things so you are ready for sleep earlier (turn down the lights, avoid electronic screens, do some relaxation to wind down earlier than usual).


----------



## StacyP (Jul 18, 2013)

IndianRopeTrick said:


> Thanks for your reply. Did you you have external hemorrhoids ? It seems that mine could be internal (if any). BTW, which cream did you use ?


No problem! Well if you are thinking it is an internal hemmeroid *you can't spot those easily or at all* I would reccomend either suppositories, or using the preparation h cream, and getting the apllicator tube. I am not good with applicator tubes (I tend to actually make my problem worse by doing it wrong) so I definately reccomend using the suppositories myself. Walmart has a brand, as does walgreens. They all should work pretty good. If you have any questions feel free to message me on here, because I am happy to help. I would either use the generic if you dont have money, and if you feel like it, Preparation H works as well. The medicated wipes will not work on internal hemmeroids. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## IndianRopeTrick (Jul 25, 2013)

Kathleen M. said:


> Any kind of pain that occurs during sleep hours can wake you up. That is one of the problems with pain is we can't always sleep through it.
> 
> The colon does have a period of greater activity around wake up time (or around dawn) so it can increase pain and get people up before they want to. When you try to sleep longer do you go to bed earlier (which is often hard to do the way our bioclocks work) or plan to sleep in?
> 
> If this has a consistant time you may need to work on doing things so you are ready for sleep earlier (turn down the lights, avoid electronic screens, do some relaxation to wind down earlier than usual).


Thanks for the information and the suggestions. It makes sense to me. I forgot to mention that I only feel the pain after waking up.

I guess I need to avoid the screens and work. In the pre-IBS days, it did not matter even if I was using my tv or comp. The sleep

was so good that it would not let me continue using them. I wonder why its not like that most of the times now.

My room has too much sunlight in the morning at around 8am. Maybe that is also a contributing factor to waking up early.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Bright morning sunshine does tend to wake people up.


----------



## SarahLund (Aug 16, 2010)

I believe it can. It's definitely woken ME up lots of times. lol. Also, it can do the opposite, and it can make you feel so weak that you end up drifting off to sleep. You don't always think you'll get any sleep while in that much pain, though. The soreness in your anal area, probably mean your anus is quite dry, as well as the stool that accumulates in there. The more you drink throughout the day, the easier it will be to pass. I find I can't pooh anything out, until I've had about five drinks and held them in my bladder, until I need to urinate. However, I wouldn't recommend doing that, because it could cause damage. It's just my own method of Osmosis. Sometimes it feels like I've had shards of glass in there.


----------

